# calling advice



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

Does anyone use howl's during the day? Especially now during mating time? If so , can anyone share a run down on there typical set. What u start with, how long, do u pause or keep calling. Any info would be great. I'm New to calling and use a e-caller. Any info for a night time set would ve great also. I'm not having any luck and loosing confidence. Just trying to learn so I'm not out in the woods just making noise.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will often open with a female invitational howl. Then I sit and look and listen for a couple minutes, before any distress. I primarily hunt at sunrise and sunset. I have many "pauses" because I use mouth calls. Only so much lung capacity!  I do not night hunt yet so I can't help you there. Try not to get to aggressive with your howls. You don't want to run off any timid or younger coyotes by sounding like the alpha male in the area. A couple of weeks ago I howled to open my set and before I even got my howler out of my mouth a coyote sprang up out of some tall grass along a drainage ditch looking my way! Coyote hunting will test your patience and your confidence! Hang in there!


----------



## selvig36 (Dec 25, 2006)

Appreciate it tsb3!


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

selvig36 said:


> Does anyone use howl's during the day? Especially now during mating time? If so , can anyone share a run down on there typical set. What u start with, how long, do u pause or keep calling. Any info would be great. I'm New to calling and use a e-caller. Any info for a night time set would ve great also. I'm not having any luck and loosing confidence. Just trying to learn so I'm not out in the woods just making noise.


If you are howling to locate, they will generally not answer during they day. Night time howling can be very productive for locating coyotes. I usually don't howl any more after locating and will switch to distress calls. Regarding frequency, I believe it's better to call to little than too much. Especially with mouth calls. My sets are usually 10-15 min. for coyotes and usually 3 - 4 calling sequences of 10-20 seconds. 
Keep at it .... can be very frustrating at times. Then, out of nowhere, you'll have one practically in your lap.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Im gonna just expand on his question to ask one of my own because it relates to the topic. Last night we went out, after we got setup a group of coyotes started howling. They were only 300 yards away maybe. It sounded like more than 3 or 4. They yipped and howled and then went quiet. We started with a distress rabbit call. Never got anything to come in. We then tried a female invitation howl and got no response. I know they heard the call but wonder if we messed up. Not sure how we should of responded or what we should of done.


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

jlcrss said:


> Im gonna just expand on his question to ask one of my own because it relates to the topic. Last night we went out, after we got setup a group of coyotes started howling. They were only 300 yards away maybe. It sounded like more than 3 or 4. They yipped and howled and then went quiet. We started with a distress rabbit call. Never got anything to come in. We then tried a female invitation howl and got no response. I know they heard the call but wonder if we messed up. Not sure how we should of responded or what we should of done.


Very common issue.. Could be a number of things. One thing to remember is just because they are howling and yipping doesn't mean they like what they hear. Coyotes can recognize each other by their howls, as well as get a lot of information from each other. so a few things can happen when using coyote vocals.. But my theory is thatost of the time when a group of coyotes in a territory heard a strange sounding coyote near by they are going to sound off because they are nervous/excited. I believe transient coyotes dont accidently end up in another family groups territory.. Coyotes scent mark the area heavily and that is the primary source of communication, its their form of no tresspassing signs. So its sorta like somebody jumping you fence in your backyard and then yelling "hellllllooo!!" Or" HEY!! I want to challenge you to a fight for your property, and the n take your wife !!!!" And doing this Over and over again in a weird accent .. Most people are not going to run over there and introduce yourself to them . At best you will yell back and tell them to leave and call the cops. Coyotes are very territorial but also don't want to fight especially another coyote that has bypassed all the territorial no tresspassing signs and repeated attempts by the resident pack to tel them " hey we are hear, take a hike."

Coyote communication is pretty complex, there is a lot going on with it. Often times I think coyotes don't even recognize some howls from hunters as another coyote. I seriously think they hear it as distress sounds. Reason I think this is because I often hear guys saying they howled in red fox.. This should not happen normally unless the fox heard that howl as a distress sound. I think this also explains why some guys say they had a coyote run right in full speed to howls. Howling done right works well.. But it can also backfire. Good luck and at least you know where some are living.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Fairly new to calling myself. Everything I've read has stated that starting a set with a couple howls is good practice to give the impression that another coyote is in the area, in turn causing the coyote to ease it's way into the call instead of running in and sometimes not giving a shot opportunity. Sounds reasonable to me, but I have yet to have any success with it.

I feel that if you also have fox in your area, it is probably better to not use coyote vocals if you have a chance to call in either a coyote or a fox. The last time I went out, I refrained from using coyote vocals, and was able to call in and take a fox. 

For what it's worth, I still don't shy away from using pup distress.

As with most things, there is't only one right way to be successful. Just keep building off from what is working for you.


----------

